# Arginine--How much?



## sentricyphen (Jul 8, 2004)

I just got my 1 lb of arginine in the mail...
What dosage is good for vasodialtion effects?


----------



## LAM (Jul 8, 2004)

6 grams upon waking and another 6 grams before bed is fine...


----------



## Arnold (Jul 8, 2004)

I would try 4 grams before your work-out.


----------



## sentricyphen (Jul 8, 2004)

well i just took 3 grams about an hour ago I dont see any increase in vein size at all... ill try 6 like you said LAM.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 8, 2004)

If you really want a "vasodilator" try something like San V-12 Turbo, much more effective than just taking Arginine alone.


----------



## topolo (Jul 8, 2004)

Rob are using turbo now?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 8, 2004)

You won't get a vasodilatory effect unless you are doing something.


----------



## sentricyphen (Jul 8, 2004)

well I took a total of 6 grams pre workout.

this is what happened--I didnt see any effects until I worked out. I got the same pump as usual but I came right away, on the first set, rather than towards the end of the workout. This is what it seemed to be at least, it could have been a placebo effect, since I really did want to see a difference.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 8, 2004)

topolo said:
			
		

> Rob are using turbo now?



yes, my triceps were so pumped yesterday that when I flexed my bicep I had excruciating pain in my tricep, (seriously) at first I thought something was injured!

also, I am planning on producing a similar product to San V-12 in the next couple of months, well mine should be better!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 8, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> You won't get a vasodilatory effect unless you are doing something.



good point.


----------



## redspy (Jul 8, 2004)

Several recent studies done on NO2 (Stolen from another forum)

_
As you know, Arginine-alpha-ketoglutarate (AAKG) has been purported to increase nitric oxide synthesis and thereby enhance blood flow, oxygen delivery, and glucose uptake to muscle leadingto greater gains in strength and muscle mass during training. For this reason, nitric oxide stimulating supplements have become a popular supplement among resistance trained athletes. While there is some theoretical rationale as to the potential ergogenic value, the effects of AAKG supplementation during training has yet to be determined.
_
-> 1.
_
PURPOSE:
_This study examined the effects of AAKG supplementation during training on body composition and training adaptations in experienced resistance trained men (30-50 yrs).
_
METHODS:
Subjects took 4 grams of the supplements three times daily (12 g/d) for 8-weeks during standardized training. At 0, 4, and 8-weeks, subjects had DEXA body composition determined and performed 1RM bench press,
_
RESULTS:
No significant differences were observed between groups in changes in body mass , fat free mass, fat mass , or percent body fat.
Changes in bench press 1RM , sprint peak power , time to peak power , and rate to fatigue were significantly greater in the AAKG group while no differences were observed in average power_ or total work .
No significant differences were observed in isokinetic leg extension peak torque, maxrepetition total work, time to peak torque, total work, work fatigue, or average power during the muscular endurance test or maximal oxygen uptake.
_
*CONCLUSION: Results indicate that AAKG supplementation may augment 1RM strength and sprint power in response to training but does not appear to significantly effect body composition. (Sponsor: Medical Research Institute, San Francisco, CA)*
_
-> 2.
PURPOSE:_
This study examined the effects of AAKG supplementation during training on markers of health status in experienced resistance trained men (30-50 yrs).
_
METHODS:
Subjects took 4 grams of the supplements three times daily (12 g/d) for 8-weeks during standardized training. At 0, 4, and 8-weeks, subjects donated fasting blood samples and had resting heart rate and blood pressure determined.
_
RESULTS:
No significant interactions were observed between groups in resting or maximal systolic blood pressure, diastolic blood pressure, mean arterial pressure, or rate pressure product responses.
No clinically significant side effects or adverse events were reported in weekly follow-up assessments or during the maximal stress tests.
_
*CONCLUSION: AAKG supplementation does not appear to significantly affect markers of catabolism or adversely affect general markers of health. (Sponsor: Medical Research Institute, San Francisco, CA)*
_

-> 3.
_
PURPOSE:
This study examined the effects of arginine alphaketoglutarate (AAKG) supplementation during training on QOL and perceptions about training, health, and libido in experienced resistance trained men (30-50 yrs).
_
METHODS:
Subjects took 4 grams of the supplements three times daily (12 g/d) for 8-weeks during standardized training. At 0, 4, and 8-weeks, subjects completed the SF-36 quality of life questionnaire and a training, health, and libido questionnaire.
_
RESULTS:
No significant interactions were observed between groups in the SF-36 subscales of bodily pain , general health , mental health , physical functioning , role emotional , social functioning , vitality , or role physical. Likewise, no significant differences were foundbetween groups in positive attitude toward training , ability to recover from training sessions ,body satisfaction in terms of muscularity and muscle hardness, sexual desire/libido , erectile function/quality , quality of sleep , or feeling of energy when waking up .
_
*CONCLUSION:
Though non-significant results are reported, a number of interesting trends were observed in response to AAKG supplementation that deserves additional study. (Sponsor: MedicalResearch Institute, San Francisco, CA)*

Additional info and other studies of interest found at:

_
http://www.sportsnutritionsociety.o...S1-14-2004b.pdf


My personal favorite dosage is zero, as it does nothing for me.


----------

